# LOL! Mature Warning, clever marketing



## Tabitha (Jan 3, 2009)

http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?ref=sr_list_12&listing_id=18670359


----------



## Deda (Jan 3, 2009)

OMG      

They have an interesting selection...


----------



## carebear (Jan 3, 2009)

first edible glitter, now this...


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 4, 2009)

My mind is in the gutter carebear.  That is what happens when I spend too much time on line.


----------



## dagmar88 (Jan 4, 2009)

just like this one; really wonder who would fall for the advertising  :wink: 







> Too dry for a bone?


[email protected]


----------



## kwahlne (Jan 4, 2009)

Oh My Gosh...


----------



## digit (Jan 4, 2009)

Tab - place your elbow on the curb.......slowly raise yourself up............
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Digit


----------



## IanT (Jan 4, 2009)

hehehehe i like that lol...


and you know who coined va j j?? OPERA! ahahahaha lol


----------



## NMAriel (Jan 4, 2009)

What's with the barbies??  I don't get it.  Is that a real store, or a joke?  I obviously don't have a silly business side.  :?


----------



## heartsong (Jan 5, 2009)

*x*

that's about as deeply warped and twisted as it gets!

QUESTION:  WHERE"S KEN?


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 5, 2009)

Heartsong, I highly suggest you do not search "barbie" at etsy :? ...


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 5, 2009)

There may be a whole sub-culture going on.


----------



## Deda (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: x*



			
				heartsong said:
			
		

> that's about as deeply warped and twisted as it gets!
> 
> QUESTION:  WHERE"S KEN?



Ken is not welcome.  He just doesn't have what it takes.


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 5, 2009)

It is so funny because they really have those *Pure Romance* consultant parties. It is similar to a tupperware party but it's assorted intimacy enhancers.


----------



## ilovedoxies (Jan 5, 2009)

I always wondered what my Barbie's did when I wasn't around!!

LOL!!


----------



## heartsong (Jan 5, 2009)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> Heartsong, I highly suggest you do not search "barbie" at etsy :? ...




OMG!!!

these people have obviously been off their "med's" for sometime!  too much caffein and waaaay to much time on their hands!

i don't think i'll ever view a barbie the same way again!  LOL!!!


----------



## Deda (Jan 5, 2009)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> It is so funny because they really have those *Pure Romance* consultant parties. It is similar to a tupperware party but it's assorted intimacy enhancers.



Like the home party on "Old School".  I couldn't eat carrots for weeks without laughing.


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 5, 2009)

> Like the home party on "Old School".


Not familiar with this.


----------



## Deda (Jan 5, 2009)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> > Like the home party on "Old School".
> 
> 
> Not familiar with this.


Luke Wilson, Will Ferrell, Vince Vaughn -  Old School  Very stupid, very funny.


----------



## bdmama (Jan 22, 2009)

That's kinda funny!  I think it was on Etsy where I was looking at soaps and there was one shop that the labels on the soaps said "DIRTY SANCHEZ.....WASH THAT SH*T OFF"


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 22, 2009)

LOL!


----------



## jcandleattic (Jan 22, 2009)

LMAO - this whole thing has my gut and side hurting from laughter...


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 22, 2009)




----------



## xyxoxy (Jun 20, 2009)

Hmm...
To borrow from Mr. Bubble...
"This makes getting clean as much fun as getting dirty"...


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2009)

ROFL Mickey


----------



## heyjude (Jun 20, 2009)

Oh my.    

Interesting profile too.    :shock:  :shock: 
Jude


----------



## oldragbagger (Jun 21, 2009)

Holy hell, where do you even get a mold like that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## artisan soaps (Jun 21, 2009)

..


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2009)

This is great. I love it


----------



## kitkat_pro (Jun 26, 2009)

Look what I miss when I vist my mom for a week  . 

You can find cake and cady molds at sex shops. I have a bunch from my stagget 2 years ago. I should post a pic of the cake I made my husband for his stag, lol.

You know those soap would go great with my future sensual line of edible lotion bars, love dust, and edible warming lotions and body paints..... hhmm.... :wink: 

oh man I love the barbies... lol...lol...lol.... ken is so not invited...lol....ROFL...


----------



## IanT (Jun 26, 2009)

artisan soaps said:
			
		

> oldragbagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bwahahahha


----------



## hem06 (Jul 5, 2009)

What a wonderfull bunch of listings!  Good for her, I hope she makes butt loads of money.

...the spoogy vagina had me howling.


----------

